# Baby too little?



## Lynn_82511 (May 5, 2013)

I have just gottin 2 English angora rabbits this past Friday, the breeder told me that they were ready to leave momma. I feel that they are too little still to be off milk. One is 5 weeks and the other is 6 weeks.
Should I put the 5 week old back on milk replacer? or will she be okay?


----------



## treeclimber233 (May 5, 2013)

They will be fine.  I used to raise rabbits and always weaned at 4 weeks.  Just make sure they have plenty of hay and pellets and water at all times until about 12-15 weeks when you should cut back on the pellets.


----------



## nawma (May 13, 2013)

I also wean all my buns at 4 weeks and they do great. Enjoy your new rabbits!


----------

